# Checking hives in high humidity issues.



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

New to hives this year. When I do a quick peak under the cover I don't bother with all the gear. But tonight I pulled frames, so I wore a veil and loose clothes. Temp was only in the low 70's, but the humidity is so high that once the veil was on my glasses kept fogging up and sliding down my nose. Any way around this? It was quite distracting. 

On a good note, I could smell the honey before I opened to lids. I'm surprised the bears haven't bothered them yet, but the hives are surrounded by a dog kennel and hot wire. And we have Livestock Guard dogs in with the goats, so the bears do seem to give our place a wide birth even though the hives are not very near the dogs.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One thing I did was buy a strap for my glasses to keep them in place. I also try to stay out of the hives in real high humidity unless there is a good breeze.

 Al


----------



## Fiend (Jun 27, 2015)

You could try treating your glasses with Barbasol shaving foam. Apply it to clean lenses and rub it it around. Let it dry on the glass and then polish it off with a dry clean rag. It works on bathroom mirrors so I guess it would work on glasses. Its worth a try.

I'd be cautious using it but Rain-X might work as well but the Barbasol trick seems safer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also wear a terry sweat band to keep the stuff out of my eyes.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweat pours off of me the whole time I'm in a beesuit here in the sticky south. I buy headbands by the dozen and put on a dry one as the one I'm wearing gets soaked.

On the glasses fogging up. I use a product called 'spit' on my diving mask to prevent fogging. It might work for eyeglasses too.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

For a moment there I was going to ask you where to buy the product called "spit"!

Never mind, I am always a little slow until I have drunk my morning caffeine!:facepalm: :hysterical:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It is an actual product!

http://www.amazon.com/JAWS-Quick-An...pebp=1435803485863&perid=1VDZ4X7DYK307WWN88NT


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

TxMex said:


> It is an actual product!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JAWS-Quick-An...pebp=1435803485863&perid=1VDZ4X7DYK307WWN88NT


Oh, I LIKE it! LOL!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I spit on my snorkeling mask. Then I gently rinse it off.

I have trouble with my glasses getting sweaty too. Whenever I bend over to pull weeds the sweat runs down the bow of the glasses and onto the lense. I'll have to come up with a sweatband.


----------

